# Super Shiva!!!



## Muad'dib (Mar 13, 2007)

Just put my 5 likkle seedz in Peat Pellets and they are now in their likkle 'greenhouse' with a 65/500 Fluorex CFL on 18/6.

Will update and post photos when there is anything to post!!

Man I am looking forward to this!

First grow. I am planning an Ebb and Flow. Details aint exactly fixed as i am putting the whole thing together over this coming week! Hope the materials get here before these likkle buggers need transplanting!.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 13, 2007)

*Everything sounds good. Look foward to following your grow for beginning to end. GREEN MOJO for the babies coming your way.  *


----------



## Dizoelio (Mar 13, 2007)

Much Mojo!  Much indeed!  Have fun dude.   And remember patience is the key with the ladies no matter what type of species or plant it is.


----------



## the_riz (Mar 13, 2007)

nice Muad'dib, Im lookin forward to seeing some supa shiva in action! will be following this one!


----------



## Muad'dib (Mar 14, 2007)

Placed seeds in peat pellets almost 24 hours ago.
This morning (after only 12 hours), the shoot had broken the surface!!

These are pics taken after 20 hours under the 'greenhouse', which is sat in my cool garage. The white thing in the tray is a piece of kitchen towel that i have moistened to keep the humidity in the greenhouse high.







Click images for larger pic.


----------



## Muad'dib (Mar 14, 2007)

Kwick Kwestion..... when I see 'flowering time 6 - 8 weeks', does this mean the amount of time to keep in flowering??? (yeah... ok.. its a dumb question but..)


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 14, 2007)

Muad'dib said:
			
		

> Kwick Kwestion..... when I see 'flowering time 6 - 8 weeks', does this mean the amount of time to keep in flowering??? (yeah... ok.. its a dumb question but..)


*You got it mang.  *


----------



## Muad'dib (Mar 16, 2007)

My likkle babes have been under Fluorex for 4 days now.

2" tall and 1" across.

Tap root is visible at the bottom of the peat pellets, and white hair roots are starting to show around the outside.

Should I repot already?? I am gonna be putting these into clay pellets for the hydro, but should i repot into something now?


----------



## Muad'dib (Mar 16, 2007)

5 more seeds are in the germination process as of today.
This batch will be Bubblegum


----------



## Crazy Horse (Mar 17, 2007)

Can you put peat pellets in hydro? Just wondering.


----------



## Muad'dib (Mar 17, 2007)

I wondered that too, but, as I am building my own system, I am allowing a trap to collect any solids that run through the pipes.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 17, 2007)

Crazy Horse said:
			
		

> Can you put peat pellets in hydro? Just wondering.


Yes. I use them on every grow. After harvest, I dig them out and they are always intact. I'm sure some of the small particles of peat are put through the system, but nothing that ever caused a problem. I've been using peat pellets in hydro for about 25 years.


----------



## Crazy Horse (Mar 17, 2007)

That's good to know. 25 years SB, holy crap, I wasn't even in school yet.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 17, 2007)

Crazy Horse said:
			
		

> That's good to know. 25 years SB, holy crap, I wasn't even in school yet.


Dagone man! I have dust in my house that's older than that! I watched when dirt was born! Most rocks are younger than me! Heck, I lit the sun man! Someone had to do it!

Hehe, I'm stoned again...


----------



## Crazy Horse (Mar 18, 2007)

Lol!


----------



## Muad'dib (Mar 21, 2007)

One week down and these likkle darlings are growing like weeds.
Tallest now almost 3", leaves are coming along nicely.

One point that I am noteing is that the 65/500W Fluorex Floodlight doesnt seem to produce the same amount of light along its length. Obviously there isnt any light produced at the ballast end, but, I am rather dissapointed and will be moving over to Shop light and Tubes for my Seedlings and Clones from now on.
Checked the strongest point with a light meter and read 6000 Lumens 2" from the lamp!
Watering with a little Advanced Nutrients 'Grow' mixed in (.5tspn/gallon)


----------



## Muad'dib (Mar 21, 2007)

Forgot to post pic (click for larger)


EDIT:
The link you provided didn't work. Please post your pictures on this server using the "Attachments" button below the post you write.

Thanks, Stoney.


----------



## the_riz (Mar 21, 2007)

glad there coming on nicely Muad'dib, should take some pics soon my friend, gotta keep us updated!


----------



## Muad'dib (Mar 22, 2007)

Hmmm.. this may be a close shave... My MH arrives on Monday... The grow room will be done by then. These likkle buggers are growing FAST!


----------



## Muad'dib (Apr 19, 2007)

Update...
I have been 'away from computer' for nearly a month now.... Hows things happening???

Well.. at last update, I was worried that these likkle things would be outgrowing their pots... I went and finished the 'grow room' and installed a 400W MH in there.

Here are some photos that show the last month, although not quite 'every day' pics... 

Now a question or three....

1- I have two of the plants that have the frilly edges of the leaves turning up a little. What causes this? And what should I do.

2- I am seeing that all of the new leaves are getting a little burnt right at the tip. I was seeing some nute burn before i repotted them in HydroTon. Since then I have flushed them and they seem to be liking the new system. Should i worry about the tip?

plus... you will see in a couple of pics that i am 'experimenting' with one of the plants. I basically tried to FIM it at the second node to try and get two main stems growing from a single plant. So far it looks like it may work, but I will keep my eyes on it.


----------



## TheDrowner (Apr 19, 2007)

Nice grow my friend.

*What hydro system are you using? Flood and drain or something else?*

Good luck.


----------



## Muad'dib (Apr 19, 2007)

Flood and drain. I am using 4 gallon kitty litter boxes. One inside the other. The top one has holes in the bottom to let the water through, the bottom one has the hose connected.
The bucket with the red lid is my 'controller'. Seeing as water will find its own level, I set the red lid bucket up with the water coming in the bottom, and leaving to the other buckets at its side. There are two extended fittings in there which will cause the bucket to drain back into the reservoir when it gets to a certain level. This means that i dont have to set up each bucket, just the one.

Nutes are Advanced Nutrient Grow, Micro and Bloom. Fir the first two weeks I have added only half of what they recommend for veg. Its now been pushed up to full strength.


----------



## Muad'dib (Apr 20, 2007)

happy 4-20 everyone!


----------



## Muad'dib (Apr 20, 2007)

Todays Update.

Grow Grow Grow

400W MH with a wing style reflector. 18 hrs on 6 off
Hydroton medium.
Advanced Nutes Grow Micro and Bloom at their recommended dose for Vegetative.

looks like the one i pruned early is gonna make a go for it.


----------



## Fretless (Apr 21, 2007)

Healthy looking plants...mostly sativa?  That's a good, clean looking garden.


----------



## Muad'dib (Apr 22, 2007)

I made an educated guess at the 'tips burnt' when i noticed that the leaf fringes were turning up and starting to burn too. Hmm... 
Got rid of water/nute solution and threw 10 gallons of water through each bucket, top thru bottom and out thru pipes into reservoir.
Plants didnt like it one bit and wilted.
Refilled reservoir with 20 G fresh water and added Advanced nutes 30tspn of Grow and Micro, 8tspn Bloom.
Checked water again PH between 5 and 6 (note.. need to get a better tester!)

I think that the PH of my nute solution got a little out of whack and i got a 'lockout'. 

Checked this morn, plants have gained 1/2" overnight and look great!


----------



## Muad'dib (Apr 22, 2007)

As to the 'type'.... erm... These are the 'freebie' seeds from a UK seed place.

They were labeled as 'Super Shiva', but, after asking the seller, I have been told that these are 'Mixed Sativa'. So, I have no idea whatsoever past 'sativa'.

Last night, as well as flushing the plants, I added a shelf for the clones to sit under a 4ft double shop light.

Planning on taking clones sometime over the next week.


----------



## Muad'dib (Apr 24, 2007)

I got around to marking which plant is which... and I used real novel names.
Plant 1
Plant 2
Plant 3
Plant 4
.........
Took two cuttings off each of 1 thru 3. Plant 4 is the stunty one, and I plan on keeping that around for more 'experiments!'

My idea is to root the cuttings and then work out what method I am gonna use for sexing. I was gonna put the 'mother' plants over into the 12/12 room and watch for sex. Getting rid of any males, I will then decide which is the best. I will keep the clones from that one and start them growing, I will save the best of those to be the 'mother' going forward.


----------



## Muad'dib (Apr 29, 2007)

Going quite well at the moment.

Plants are tall and growing fast, i would estimate 1/2" to 1" a day. The leaf tips are still showing a tiny bit of burn, but, I think I caught it in time.

Tomorrow, some of these are gonna make a trip next door, to the flowering room!
I have a 600W HPS for them to sit under.


----------



## Muad'dib (May 1, 2007)

Dang..... why is it that there is always something that i forget...
Was finishing the flowering room today, 6 buckets, tapped so that i can put water in any number of them from 1 thru 6... neato!!.
I also prep'ed my grow room so that i can do the same in there.
placed the res, etc, in the flowering room, hung the light, etc.. etc.. went to connect the pump to the control box... and... DOH... loads of black 1/2 ID Pipe, but none of the nice flexible clear stuff. I need that flexible stuff!!!

So, that has to wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Muad'dib (May 2, 2007)

Plants 1, 3 and 4 went over into the flowering room about 15 mins ago. I checked to see if the irrigation was working, and set all the timers.
They are now sat under a 600W HPS+Spec bulb.
They are also getting nutes (advanced nutrients Grow-Micro-Bloom) at the lowest flowering dosages.

I checked that the stop taps were working in the bloom room, so that only 3 of the 6 planter boxes get water.
I also corrected the Veg room layout so that I can isolate each planter box.

So... 1 in veg room and 3 in flower.

I am going to move my two Bubblegum plants into two of the vacant Veg room buckets and see how these grow.

6 - 8 weeks to go :ccc:


----------



## Muad'dib (May 6, 2007)

Plants are loving the 12/12 HPS, grown about 3 inches in 4 days!!

The two Bubblegum that i have under Flouro is about ready to put under the MH.

Also most of the clones are looking very happy. Roots are appearing out of the bottom of the starter blocks, will be moving them into the 4" blocks tonight.

Daughter has now also got her spring project (Sunflower seeds-->plants) under the flouro. These are nice and aroun 2" tall. These will need transplanting soon to!


----------



## Muad'dib (May 12, 2007)

The clones got put into 4" rockwool cubes and are now under direct flouro.

Bubblegum gone under MH.

Still no sign of sex in the flouring room. But, i noticed yesterday that the temp in there was hitting 90deg, so, i have to work out another venting system.


----------



## Muad'dib (May 17, 2007)

can i have help with which is which... i have three semi decent pics of what i think is a male, and one fuzzy female suspect.
can you verify pls


----------



## dobshibby (May 17, 2007)

hi muad'dib,i was havin the same prob with outer fringes of leaves turning upwards and very tips of leaves were burned and curling,i used nutes too early so i flushed plants and they seem to b doin abit better but not much,the leaves are healthy and green but the tips are still brown and curling even though im only using bottled water so i will keep an eye on your post to see if it comes good,best of luck m8.


----------



## Muad'dib (May 17, 2007)

Dob.. after I did my flush (and I used 12 gals of well water per bucket) I noticed that the plants were looking overall a lot healthier, but, that the affected leaves never seemed to recover.
The leaves from that point and upwards grew a lot faster and healthier, but, still got the tips burnt on 50%.
A week ago, I got my pencil PH meter. Using this I found that I was running my nute mix/water a little on the acid side. You might want to check this, as I believe that it was blocking nutes and showing the burnt tips was because of that.
I have had a couple of people state that they think the best way to recover from a semi serious burn is to flush with water, at a ratio of 3 to 1 (ie. 4 gal planter=flush with 12gal clean water) and then to run the system for a week with just plain water to pull the rest of the nutes down from the plant (like an extended flush). This is what i will do if it happens again, as this sounds like a real good answer, and it wont hurt anything.
Hope your prob gets better.


----------



## Muad'dib (May 17, 2007)

Suspect male is now removed from the grow op and has been introduced to the compost heap. May he rest in peace.

It looks like 2 of the 3 plants that I have in flowering are gonna be male. I just moved a 4th plant into the flowering room, and after I thin out the males, there will be 2 bubblegum plants going over, and the female clones will be put into veg for a coupla weeks.
:420:


----------



## Muad'dib (May 23, 2007)

I am sad!
so far 3 of the 4 'mystery sativa' have shown male.
One went a few days ago, another two went today.

Ho hum, well, i guess this is what they call learning.

The one on the left is one that i made grow with two main stems, the one on the right is 3.5ft tall! Man, these have such a sweet smell to them.

I have another of these mystery sativas that is still in the flowering room, it went in later than the first three. I also have two 'bubblegum' which are just about to go into flowering.

Wish me luck with these ones!!

If these all go tits up, i will be starting some more seed soon to recoup losses.

Yeah, I could give my local 'collective' a call to see if anyone has spare clones, but, I am still learning and would rather learn 'the hard way'.


----------



## choking_victim (Jan 11, 2008)

bubblegum is a great strain to grow. a lower producer but it pays off.
 I just harvested mine, and man was it a colorful harvest!
good luck to you, hopefully be getting more females.


----------



## Dubbaman (Jan 11, 2008)

HE HE im sure this grow is over man the thread is almost a year old.


----------

